# Missing LGB Christmas locomotive valve



## timmyd (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these valves?


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner has a good selection, page 67 in the catalog.
the Train Department can probably get one.

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/online_katalog/index.html

Harvey C.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

A sewing press stud glued on will look fine. 










Andrew


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Train Li has helped me find the parts I need. Check out this page:

http://www.trainli.com/steam-engine-20230-c-295_84_98_101_102.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

THe 2010/2020 diagrams are for the Stainz and Train-Li does have gold colored valves in stock for the Stainz loco. The 2-4-0 gold valve is not available from the Train-Li source.


----------

